# National Field Network's New Sales Clean Policy



## reocleanup

Just received a new sales clean policy from National Field Network for FNMA sales cleans. It's disturbing. Key highlights include combining debris removal orders and initial sales clean on the debris removal order. Any debris removal, even if part of an initial secure, will require a sales clean. QC inspectors will be dispatched at some unknown date after completion. Net 35 begins to run after QC has approved the work was completed to spec. If any aspect of the clean fails after 2 attempts to correct deficiencies, payment for ALL WORK including debris removal will be denied. WTF! You know this is going to be used to delay and deny payments to vendors.


----------



## Tarex

We just received the same memo. what the ....... I just don't sit well with waiting for payment on a 200 cy debri removal because of this. Or any debri removal for that matter.


----------



## PropPresPro

And yet many will keep on doing their work, watch and see. . .

I suppect that if a company came out with a memo that required at least one worker per crew to wear a dog collar and walk around on all four's while all work was being completed, pics required, some would do that too. 

Is anybody here going to tell them NO and walk away? Or will everyone keep enabling them to implement this type of BS?


----------



## JDRM

PropPresPro said:


> And yet many will keep on doing their work, watch and see. . .
> 
> I suppect that if a company came out with a memo that required at least one worker per crew to wear a dog collar and walk around on all four's while all work was being completed, pics required, some would do that too.
> 
> Is anybody here going to tell them NO and walk away? Or will everyone keep enabling them to implement this type of BS?


LMAO....... I cant wait to run into another contractor in the field being walked on a dog collar, on all fours.....:thumbup:


----------



## brm1109

Time to fire another one. Gee let me guess the QC can't get there for 10 days. Ya right then you are waiting forever. But the sad thing is that, yes some will continue.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

We quit NFN a while back. I met a guy at a property last week he said he's doing NFN and can't understand why he isn't getting paid.


----------



## Cleanupman

reocleanup said:


> Just received a new sales clean policy from National Field Network for FNMA sales cleans. It's disturbing. Key highlights include combining debris removal orders and initial sales clean on the debris removal order. Any debris removal, even if part of an initial secure, will require a sales clean. QC inspectors will be dispatched at some unknown date after completion. Net 35 begins to run after QC has approved the work was completed to spec. If any aspect of the clean fails after 2 attempts to correct deficiencies, payment for ALL WORK including debris removal will be denied. WTF! You know this is going to be used to delay and deny payments to vendors.


Please tell me you're not going to accept that?????


----------



## Cleanupman

I just gotta ask is no one paying attention?...scuttle butt is they owe 7+ million and have no way to pay....this has been un-rebutted for the past 6 months...

just sayin'...


----------



## KGPR

Has anyone dealt with these guys? :kiss:incredibly slow and I'm starting to be really concerned...

p.s. new here, first post, but have been reading for the past year. You have saved me a lot of time and hassle!


----------



## STARBABY

*National Field Network contacted or I should say emailed me about signing with them. I already knew not to bother. I know doing FNMA REO work a few years back was a money loser, it`s doesn`t look like it has gotten any better.*


----------



## WestTn

They pay eventually. We've never gotten checks from them consistently. We are always having to call and email reporting what is way overdue. I told them I was implementing a 25% late penalty for breach of contract once and the next check got there way faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack

PropPresPro said:


> And yet many will keep on doing their work, watch and see. . .
> 
> I suppect that if a company came out with a memo that required at least one worker per crew to wear a dog collar and walk around on all four's while all work was being completed, pics required, some would do that too.
> 
> Is anybody here going to tell them NO and walk away? Or will everyone keep enabling them to implement this type of BS?


How did I miss this gem? Bravo....


----------



## allure9121

i would love to sign up with them and when they dont pay me i can visit them at there office it is a hop skip and jump from where i am located


----------



## allure9121

If they sent out a memo they wanted you guys to lick the bowls clean it wouldn't surprise me if guys did it


----------



## KGPR

Thanks, I will steer clear for sure. Our usual companies keep telling us its just slow in our area right now...we need to diversify more to survive I guess.


----------



## allure9121

Do not depend on p and p if u do u will be selling or your tools to pay your moprtgage


----------



## Ohnojim

*There are many things that can go wrong*



allure9121 said:


> i would love to sign up with them and when they dont pay me i can visit them at there office it is a hop skip and jump from where i am located


attempting face to face collections, and only one thing that can go right. 

A proper demand letter is far more effective.


----------



## Bottomfeeder

I believe NFN was involved in the demise of the Butchek organization. Isn't there also a New NFN company out there? Why are people working for this outfit?


----------



## GTX63

So my wife was listening to a broker state that foreclosures are down 14% in his area over last year and 30% total from 2014. She asks me "What do contractors do that lose their business from the nationals?" I told her a plumber plumbs for someone else, a drywaller drywalls for someone else, a contractor that only works for a national goes back to what they did before they got involved in preservation.


----------



## Zuse

I will giveth thee a sign, and smite thee with it.


----------



## Cleanupman

reocleanup said:


> Just received a new sales clean policy from National Field Network for FNMA sales cleans. It's disturbing. Key highlights include combining debris removal orders and initial sales clean on the debris removal order. Any debris removal, even if part of an initial secure, will require a sales clean. QC inspectors will be dispatched at some unknown date after completion. Net 35 begins to run after QC has approved the work was completed to spec. If any aspect of the clean fails after 2 attempts to correct deficiencies, payment for ALL WORK including debris removal will be denied. WTF! You know this is going to be used to delay and deny payments to vendors.



SOMEONE PLEASE send me the memo...
[email protected]

Thanks


----------

